# Need Some Recommendations



## Fenrari (May 17, 2012)

While going through my twitter feed; I happened upon upon a tweet about studies that show upbeat music can help mitigate the effects of depression. 

And while my play lists aren't downcast; I could always use some recommendations for new music.

Below is a short list of artists I enjoy listening to. If you have someone that you think I would enjoy (please no rap, metal, anything that goes well with head banging, country or dubstep); feel free to comment 

Natasha Bedingfield
Owl City
Gotye
Lady Gaga
Taio Cruz
Crystal Kay
The Bird and the Bee
Jeremy Soule 
Ana Tijoux
Amuro Namie
Do As Infinity


----------



## Aldino (May 17, 2012)

You must really love Owl City.


----------



## Fenrari (May 17, 2012)

Blah just reading down the artists list from my presently playing playlist.


----------



## Aldino (May 17, 2012)

Its alright I've been listening to them for like 3 hours straight. I think they are great.


----------



## Fenrari (May 17, 2012)

Aldino said:


> Its alright I've been listening to them for like 3 hours straight. I think they are great.



I'm quite partial to the instrumental portions of Adam's pieces. Songs like "To the Sky" always end up making me daydream


----------



## Bando (May 17, 2012)

Discovery. The only have one album, _LP_, but it's excellent synthpop.


----------



## Kluuvdar (May 17, 2012)

This song always cheers me up.
The Shins - Simple Song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoLTPcD1S4Q&ob=av2e


----------



## Ansitru (May 17, 2012)

How about Ben L'Oncle Soul?
All Caps are also pretty damn good, as are Reel Big Fish and Panic At The Disco.
Then there's Ellie Goulding, Flogging Molly, Aerosmith, Atreyu and many more.


----------



## Dreaming (May 17, 2012)

How about Euroband? :V

Damn, I can't find any upbeat tance songs. Maybe this?


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 17, 2012)

Gogol Bordello is always good for gettin' happy. Examples: 1, 2, 3.

First example is pretty mellow, but it's the song that got me into them, so. Mostly they're pretty hyper and happy. (Although sometimes happy in an . . . angry way? "Fuck you; I'm happy" kind of a thing.)


----------



## Aldino (May 17, 2012)

Daft Punk all albums and all songs.


----------



## Fenrari (May 17, 2012)

Anyone have some upbeat instrumentals? I'm kinda digging synthpop...


----------



## Ad Hoc (May 17, 2012)

Cocobanana claims to be good at finding new music for people. You could try hitting him up.


----------



## Fenrari (May 17, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> Cocobanana claims to be good at finding new music for people. You could try hitting him up.



We already regularly talk; he's rooming with me at AC.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (May 18, 2012)

Silversun Pickups - All the Go Inbetweens
T-Square - Hank & Cliff
T-Square - Truth
Eston "silence" Schweickart - Olive Rogue
Muse - Starlight

Those are just some songs that come to mind.

I can't really list too many artists, since most of the ones I listen to are pretty much the exact opposite of what you seem to be looking for.


----------



## Hir (May 18, 2012)

not upbeat but it's uplifting

[yt]wyqzjeSlHwA[/yt]


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 18, 2012)

Chiptunes are stupidly happy, can't go wrong with those

[yt]mdYGpwoSdFI[/yt]

Minecraft music is awesome too

[yt]zk-DaZ_wB4A[/yt]


----------



## Fenrari (May 18, 2012)

Bando said:


> Discovery. The only have one album, _LP_, but it's excellent synthpop.



I'm actually really digging this. Did they do anything else?  I can't find any other music by them.


----------



## Bando (May 18, 2012)

Fenrari said:


> I'm actually really digging this. Did they do anything else?  I can't find any other music by them.


Nope, it was a small collab project. Although you could check out Vampire Weekend and Ra Ra Riot, those are the two groups the musicians came from.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Discovery_(band)


----------



## Aleu (May 18, 2012)

John Mayer is pretty good.


----------



## Elric (May 18, 2012)

Aleu said:


> John Mayer is pretty good.



John Mayer is one of my favorite artists and recommend it to anyone. Also if you like John Mayer you might also like Jason Mraz. 

Otherwise here are some you might enjoy:

Rob Thomas/Matchbox twenty 
Passion Pit
Bon Iver
Fun. 
Matt & Kim
Modest Mouse


----------



## greg-the-fox (May 18, 2012)

Fenrari said:


> Anyone have some upbeat instrumentals? I'm kinda digging synthpop...



[video=youtube;87fhFZTs7ak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87fhFZTs7ak[/video]
not an instrumental, sorry
but you might like it


----------



## Vaelarsa (May 18, 2012)

[yt]TB7ywblf7SY[/yt]

This song doesn't fail to cheer me up.

The intro can be kind of annoying, sometimes, but the actual main part of the song starts at 0:35 on that video.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (May 19, 2012)

I'll start with this:


[video=youtube;OB4GQu97-bc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OB4GQu97-bc[/video]
this one has vocals, as all of their _It's Forever, Kids_ release, but can be found without 'em, as well as a couple of sweet remixes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGY5By28JNA&feature=related
Instrumental only. Link only (When the hell did they start the whole 1 vid limit??!! greg-the-fox got away with it!)

From Electro duo Futurecop!

Hope you like 'em.

BTW, how about 1980s Hard Rock? I got a band that fits the bill. The worst they could do is cause instantaneous air-guitar-ing. Ever heard of *White Lion*?


----------



## LionEyed (May 19, 2012)

I always enjoy Skrillex...If for nothing else, just cranking it up to feel yourself vent. When I finish a Skrillex-listening session, I feel calm, but motivated.


----------



## Anubite (May 19, 2012)

Ive got a wide variety of music im into, but tonight, its Slightly Stupid.

Link

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y3GDKX_e4Sw&feature=slpl


----------



## Demensa (May 19, 2012)

The Strokes are pretty good for some happy sounding music as well as The Streetlight Manifesto.

Links:
ï»¿http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKsQuZVxPnc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8NTyCLU0Gv0


----------



## Randolph (May 20, 2012)

LionEyed said:


> I always enjoy Skrillex...If for nothing else, just cranking it up to feel yourself vent. When I finish a Skrillex-listening session, I feel calm, but motivated.


I HOPE MY NAYBORS LIKE DIS
I WANT TO FUCK MY WOFFER
"DADY WAT SKRILX?" "I'LL TELLING YOUR OLDER XD"
OMFG MY FAC MELTED AT THAT SIK DROP HOHOHO

lol thums up


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (May 21, 2012)

In case of downy-dumps, please play (one of) the following song(s):

Corey Hart - _Never Surrender_ (from the artist that brought you _Sunglasses at Night_)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4pg6Jh94Lo&feature=fvst

Queen - _One Vision_ (skip trippy part to actual song at 0:40) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJvNvBYTsGw

A-ha - _Love Is Reason_ (Probably their least melancholic song. I totally wish that there was an extended version)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrvXUz4FwL4

Stan Bush - _The Touch_ (Forever linked to G1 Transformers' goodness)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZKpByV5764

Stan Bush - _Dare_ (also forever linked to G1 Transformers' goodness)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NouZB6QuCys&feature=related

King Kobra - _Iron Eagle (Never Say Die)_ (Movie theme)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xH1zWXbav0Y

Swan - _Shining Star _(Italo goodness. Also available in instrumental)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tABAiSkc4Yg

Christina M. - _Mirror To My Soul_ (Rare Italo goodness. Wait for the chorus. What a voice!)

Rush - _Freewill_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnxkfLe4G74

Michael Zager Band - _Let's All Chant_ (the cream of Disco. Found in extended versions, a slightly reworked 80s version and remakes by Pat and Mick and Ministry of Sound)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGNrufyCC-0

John Parr - _St. Elmo's Fire (Man In Motion)_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vopa35ao4O4

Cheap Trick - _Mighty Wings_ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vopa35ao4O4

Wilson Phillips - Hold On (quintessential cheer-up song. To be tied to _Harold and Kumar Go To White Castle_ and _Bridesmaids_ movies. And that scene in an episode of _Chuck, _which just _kills _it_!_)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQBvMob3YOE


----------

